# Skull surgically implanted in abdomen



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I bet she would have gotten some strange looks if she went through a TSA scanner.

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-sty...geries-skull-buried-stomach-article-1.1170571


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a pretty cool story.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

That was a clever procedure!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Holy crap.

However,this is not a new procedure.
I know many ,many people with their heads up their a$$.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

hahahaha Deb - they live worldwide.......

That's an amazing story.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow. I'm amazed at the elasticity of the human brain. For her to suffer such a profound injury and undergo such extensive surgeries... and only have a few lasting effects... is awesome. And I bet having your own skull back is 100% better than a metal plate. :smilekin:


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Too bad John Bobbit couldn't have something like this done.

Put his junk in his brain 'til it healed and reattach it. Wait - mebbe it was _already_ there.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Ummm, WOW!


----------

